# My first EV project



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

I am a fabricator / ME. I wanted to build a light weight off road EV. This was my first time in the Ev world. This project was built about 3 years ago. It was a 48V system using an Etek motor, altrax controller, 14T front, 72T rear (if I remember correctly). The bike was a lot of fun to build. I just thought you guys would like to see this one. 

LR


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that looks really professional, nice job!


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

mattW said:


> Wow that looks really professional, nice job!


Thanks, I had every intention on building them and selling them. I just had way too much money into it and couldn't figure how to get the cost down without going to China. That bike cost me $3500.00 and thats with all my free labor. I didn't make any money on it. I would have had to sell it for 7K to 9K to make any money. I thought that was just to much. 

As soon as I finish my latest ice conversion, I plan on gearing up for a new design, scratch build EV. (probably in the fall).

LR


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweet looking bike!!
Whats it like to ride?


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

DVR said:


> Sweet looking bike!!
> Whats it like to ride?


The bike was a blast to ride (sold it). Had lots of power and was fairly lite. The suspension worked very well. It could have used a little more braking power though. Mountain bike tires couldn't take the torque of the ETEK. It would rip the nobies off the tire. It was a fun project to build. I hope to be building another scratch built bike this year, (after my ICE conversion is complete) but it will be a road bike. 

LR


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Lexus said:


> What Batteries did you use and how long was the range and speed


I had 4 "Hawker" sealed lead acid batts. 6v, I think they were 25ah. Ran them in series, for a 48V system. The bike would run at about 42MPH (67.59 kmh) top speed. I think the best distance I ever got at 80% DOD was around 18 or 20 miles. The bike weighed around the 130lb and I weigh in at 165 lb. 

LR


----------

